# Any Way to Change My Birthday?



## kojuuro (Apr 9, 2020)

I realize this is a long shot, and probably not fixable but is there any way to fix my birthday? 
Coming from Canada I'm used to putting in MM/DD/YY and not DD/MM/YY and have my birthday Jan 8 switched to Aug 1.

I feel so dumb right now, and it makes me sad that my birthday was inputted incorrectly when I found out I got a gift from "Mom" when I TT to move out a villager.

Thanks!


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm pretty sure there's no way to change your Birthday besides starting over. I'm sorry


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 9, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's no way to change your Birthday besides starting over. I'm sorry


I thought so... ugh that's too bad. I wish this game used month names instead of numbers since it's not completely standard.  Since it was localized for the US, I should have realized the switch but you're just not used to doing what you're not used to doing.  I spent too many hours on my town to want to restart now, but thanks!

Edit: Checked my passport and I actually inputted January 8... but I've never been in January... that's strange.  Well, thanks Mom!


----------



## Bioness (Apr 9, 2020)

I've seen a few people make this mistake. I really think it comes from not seeing the larger scroll area for the day,  Times like these makes me glad my month and day have the same number.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 9, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> I thought so... ugh that's too bad. I wish this game used month names instead of numbers since it's not completely standard.  Since it was localized for the US, I should have realized the switch but you're just not used to doing what you're not used to doing.  I spent too many hours on my town to want to restart now, but thanks!
> 
> Edit: Checked my passport and I actually inputted January 8... but I've never been in January... that's strange.  Well, thanks Mom!


I actually got a gift of a homemade cake from my in-game mom that was like "today is the day you and I first met, but you wouldn't remember it... that's right, it's your birthday!" in late April when my birthday is correctly inputted as October 25th, and my friend had the same issue so I think it might be a glitch. You do also get several gifts from your mom throughout the year but those shouldn't say it's your birthday.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 9, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Edit: Checked my passport and I actually inputted January 8... but I've never been in January... that's strange. Well, thanks Mom!


Ok, good!


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 9, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> I actually got a gift of a homemade cake from my in-game mom that was like "today is the day you and I first met, but you wouldn't remember it... that's right, it's your birthday!" in late April when my birthday is correctly inputted as October 25th, and my friend had the same issue so I think it might be a glitch. You do also get several gifts from your mom throughout the year but those shouldn't say it's your birthday.


Yeah, this happened to me! Not totally game breaking at least, but I think it should be a glitch.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Bioness said:


> I've seen a few people make this mistake. I really think it comes from not seeing the larger scroll area for the day,  Times like these makes me glad my month and day have the same number.


Ohh, that's actually really nice. You'll never be confused which number to put in haha!


----------

